# Schwenkbare TV-Wandhalterung: Wie Kabel verstecken?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (21. April 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da unser Wohnzimmer es nicht anders hergibt, haben uns für eine TV Wandhalterung mit Teleskoparm entschieden, die man in alle Richtungen drehen kann (s. Foto). 

Früher hatte ich meinen TV fest an der Wand. Da hatte ich dann einen einfachen Kabelkanal befestigt, in dem man alles verstecken konnte. So einfach ist das jetzt leider nicht mehr, da die Kabel ja auch noch Bewegungsfreiraum benötigen 

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man die Kabel am besten verstecken kann? Ich hatte an einen Schlauch gedacht, damit aus den vielen Kabeln wenigstens ein Teil wird.. 

Ich freue mich schon auf ein paar Tipps und Anregungen! 

LG 

Henrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. April 2018)

Ein Kabelkanal für TV Wand würde es schon tun,denke ich mal.
Einfach mal googln da gibts unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen davon.

grüße Brex


----------



## max310kc (21. April 2018)

Ich hab das folgendermaßen gelöst: Kanal bis zum Gelenk der Halterung und dann die Kabel am Schwenkarm entlang zum Fernseher. Solange man an den Drehpunkten etwas auf die Biegeradien achtet und möglichst flexibles Kabel verwendet sollte es dann keine Probleme geben.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (22. April 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2018)

Im Möbelfachgeschäft hatten die einen U-förmigen, abnehmbaren Kabelkanal aus Holz (passend zum Möbelstück) für so etwas.


----------

